# Most talkative introverts



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

lifeinterminals said:


> INTPs and INFPs if you subscribe to the Grant model of cognitive functions.


I just meant what behaviour would you associate with Ne-aux and how does it relate to the Ne-aux part specifically


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

knifey said:


> I just meant what behaviour would you associate with Ne-aux and how does it relate to the Ne-aux part specifically


Sorry about that. Mostly because of Ne's tendency to seek things out, and Si's tendency to revolve around specific things a person is fond of. Going with this specific stack, Si would be an Ne-aux's "hidden agenda" or tertiary function, so it colors/sways the directions Ne could go haywire in.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Conscience Killer said:


> I'm an ISTP and almost everybody thinks I'm an extrovert. I enjoy being around people and talking to people, but Se is absolutely not my dominant function.


ISTPs are sort of _''all or nothing''_ when it comes to socializing. Some are natural dynamos, the life of the party when surrounded by people. Others you could swear are serial killers spending their entire days plotting their next move.


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

NipNip said:


> Do INTPs have any competition?


Internal monologue doesn't count.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Bastard said:


> Internal monologue doesn't count.


INTP's can be super verbal, you just have to be interested in what they have to say and have something meaningful to contribute about the subject they are interested in. If you can do that they will talk your ear off. Although if you can't do that... they would rather stare into space.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

lifeinterminals said:


> Sorry about that. Mostly because of Ne's tendency to seek things out, and Si's tendency to revolve around specific things a person is fond of. Going with this specific stack, Si would be an Ne-aux's "hidden agenda" or tertiary function, so it colors/sways the directions Ne could go haywire in.


so you think INTP's can make good stalkers/obsessive compulsives?


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

knifey said:


> so you think INTP's can make good stalkers/obsessive compulsives?


More like collectors and/or geeks over specific things. I don't see this pattern emerge in ISTPs or INTJs as much, but I see it in INTPs and INFPs a lot. ISFJs too on occasion.


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

I would definitely say IxFJs, but I'd also like to note that enneagram plays a huge factor in terms of behavior. Introverts who prefer the social instict would generally be the most "extroverted". As an INFJ 3 Sx/So, I'm actually pretty annoying to some people because I talk so much, and I like to talk more than I like to listen; unless I'm probing someone's mind to figure them out, then I'm all ears (or maybe I should say eyes since I get most of my insights from what I _see_ about a person). My grandma who is an ISFJ is also very, very talkative (more than me). However I know another ISFJ and another INFJ at school and they don't really talk that much, so it all depends on the person I guess. I also become _very_ social around other introverts, I even find myself annoying around other introverts, because I guess I try to make up for the lack of social connection by being overly energetic and talkative.

All IxFPs I've ever met in person are extremely quiet and pretty awkward imo; definitely don't get where people are coming from when they say IxFPs are "extroverted".


----------



## melodylunamagic (Apr 24, 2018)

Everyone thinks I'm extroverted, even though I'm INFJ.

I can totally see why they think that. I'm pretty confident and I LOVE to chat. 

I just hit a point where I can't do it anymore because I am EXHAUSTED, and I need to be alone to recharge. At that point, you might as well be talking to a brick wall. If I'm comfortable enough to be slightly rude to you, I'll be giving one-word half-assed responses because I've exhausted by extroverted feeling and need to get back into my introverted intuition or my introverted thinking.


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

Bastard said:


> Internal monologue doesn't count.


Hmmm - fair point actually. I always feel like I talk _a lot_ more than I actually do. Just so many thoughts and internal conversations.

But, my opinion stands: Ne-aux can really go off. And (Ti-)Fe is a handy support. INFJ is a good call from some people however, I agree with that. They might be #1 actually.


----------



## AshOrLey (May 28, 2016)

lifeinterminals said:


> Try asking an Ne-aux to talk about their Favorite Thing (TM).


"...Oh, no...it's nothing. I'm just surprised is all...I mean. That's the longest I've ever heard you go on about anything!"


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

NipNip said:


> Hmmm - fair point actually. I always feel like I talk _a lot_ more than I actually do. Just so many thoughts and internal conversations.
> 
> But, my opinion stands: Ne-aux can really go off. And (Ti-)Fe is a handy support. INFJ is a good call from some people however, I agree with that. They might be #1 actually.


It's hard to put a label on this one. I talk about 10 times more to some personality types than others. I personally don't talk that much to INFX's at all. I find they are too squishy xD I feel like they're always getting me covered with sloppy niceness, in the same way INTJ's make me feel like I'm getting covered in scaly evil when I talk to them. I wouldn't associate being talkative with them at all, but that's probably because I run away from them.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Maybe 5s as far as enneagram goes? They tend to have a lot to say.


----------



## TheBrokenInfp (Apr 27, 2018)

Hm my father and sister are both ISFJ's. They're quiet most of the time and don't have any friends they hang out with. She mainly does things like sleeping, knitting, writing, art and he's mainly on his ipad. So then they always end up surprising me, when they out of the blue start doing something social, like getting engaged or playing in a band and I'm just like - WAAAAAT? I guess because they end up being so successful at the social activities they engage in - although, not in a dramatic, life of the party sort of way, but more in a proper, traditional kind of way.

My other sister is ESFJ. And whooey boy howdy that's gotta be the most extroverted of the extroverts ha (understatement)


----------



## ShadowMan (Apr 27, 2018)

After a bunch of tests and researching online I’m INFJ and I’m a very talkative introvert, but ONLY when I WANT to be. If you didn’t know me and saw me on an occasional basis, let’s say at work, you’d easily mistake me for an extrovert. But if you got to know me more and observed me more you’d notice how I eventually retreat and act distant and withdrawn after too much extroverting.


----------



## Araz (Mar 26, 2018)

My Isfp sister loves to talk (always on that phone). My Infp mother says she prefers not to but is extremely good at being social, people can talk to her for hours, tell her all of their problems and she talks like she likes it lol


----------



## f.marianna97 (Apr 25, 2018)

I think INFPs, INTJs and INFJs can be very talktive. Maybe INTPs too, especially about their favourite topics. And of course ISFJs and ISFPs. (Okay, so I just basicly mentioned almost every type.)


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm an INFP. I'm introverted, but people complain about me being talkative and talking all the time.


----------



## kuroshibainu (Aug 10, 2017)

Lakigigar said:


> I'm an INFP. I'm introverted, but people complain about me being talkative and talking all the time.


Same.


----------



## alittlebird (Nov 14, 2017)

i can talk a lot, depending on who i'm with. my ENFP friend mistook me for an extrovert. is it because i'm an enneagram type 7?

spontaneity is something i thrive on, and this applies to my conversations too.


----------

